# Help me rig my thermostat!



## aces11 (May 16, 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering if I could rig my thermostat at a certain temperature, so my roomate couldn't turn the place into a freezer, and cost me a fortune in bills! Anyway to do it? It's a battery powered "Maple Chase" digital thermostat. any help would be great. ha ha, thanks again..


----------



## Square Eye (May 16, 2006)

Lay a ball-bat on the top step of the stairs.


----------



## Square Eye (May 16, 2006)

Sorry, A second thermostat fixed the problem when I saw this situation before. The Children figured out how to "fix" the thermostat, so we put a new thermostat in another room and hid it behind some shelves. The thermostat in my home is actually in my bedroom. 

Leave the old thermostat on and keep the batteries fresh. 



That's all I've got. A thermostat with password security may exist, but I don't know where to get one.


----------



## inspectorD (May 16, 2006)

Square Eye stole my idea....I need to type faster or pay more attention... 
(I already have one at my house)


----------



## Square Eye (May 17, 2006)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> Square Eye stole my idea....I need to type faster or pay more attention...
> (I already have one at my house)



A baseball bat on the top step?


----------



## inspectorD (May 17, 2006)

I guess they don't feel hot or cold when they are out cold....


----------



## inspectorD (May 17, 2006)

I guess I had to refer to the second post you had.. the one with the second fake you out thermostat. No bat's at my house (not in my belfry), only the occasional car or truck or train or skateboard or block or lego or lincoln log or anything else you can come up with on my stairs.


----------



## aces11 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok, cool, I think the second thermostat would be the way to go, however the original one is across the house from my room (only about 15 yards) so how could I get the wiring from the ac unit/old thermostat to my room.  All in the attic


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 15, 2006)

You could just disconnect the old line and run a new one for little money.


----------



## akradar (Nov 13, 2006)

Give the electric bill to your roomate next time.......PAY UP Chilly Willy!


----------

